# The CHEESE is over!



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/09/05/unemployment-benefits-economy/



Prepare to be inundated by ant competition.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/09/05/unemployment-benefits-economy/
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare to be inundated by ant competition.


They were saying on NPR today the states that ended it early didnt really see employment numbers change the way that this would imply.
I would bet there might be a sputter of rookies but once they figure out they cant hack it or the market they are in sucks. They get regular jobs again...


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

there are very few markets where driving is even worth it....i agree there wont be a rush...it's pretty much been back to normal for the last 3 weeks or so...occassional carrot surges that disappear like a fart in the wind.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They were saying on NPR today the states that ended it early didnt really see employment numbers change the way that this would imply.
> I would bet there might be a sputter of rookies but once they figure out they cant hack it or the market they are in sucks. They get regular jobs again...


I doubt employers will be too impressed with people who waited until after all the benefits ended to get a job. They might have no choice but to ant for the rest of their lives.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They were saying on NPR today the states that ended it early didnt really see employment numbers change the way that this would imply.
> I would bet there might be a sputter of rookies but once they figure out they cant hack it or the market they are in sucks. They get regular jobs again...


Yep not everyone can do 80 hours a week and 15000 miles on there car a week. Yep must be nice to be Dara's slave.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I doubt employers will be too impressed with people who waited until after all the benefits ended to get a job. They might have no choice but to ant for the rest of their lives.


That's why you would lie and say you were working for DD because you needed flexibility in order to "care for your sick grammy" during the "pandemic"


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I doubt employers will be too impressed with people who waited until after all the benefits ended to get a job. They might have no choice but to ant for the rest of their lives.


So what you are trying to say is that employers will see a gap that matches the CHEESE, and thus think that the applicant has a "bad attitude"?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> So what you are trying to say is that employers will see a gap that matches the CHEESE, and thus think that the applicant has a "bad attitude"?


Would you hire you? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Employers will be like U/L deactivation program. So many out there your gone in less than three days. Next !


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I doubt employers will be too impressed with people who waited until after all the benefits ended to get a job. They might have no choice but to ant for the rest of their lives.


This ^^^

Employers using algorithms to screen out cheese-queens.

_"Another hurdle for workers is that these software systems often eliminate those with a gap in employment if companies believe the currently-employed are more capable of filling a role successfully. A large percentage of U.S. companies surveyed by Harvard—49%—choose to eliminate candidates for roles that traditionally require less than a bachelor’s degree because of an employment gap of six months or longer." -WSJ-









Companies Need More Workers. Why Do They Reject Millions of Résumés?


Automated-hiring systems are excluding many people from job discussions at a time when additional employees are desperately needed.




www.wsj.com




_


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

actsholy said:


> Yep not everyone can do 80 hours a week and 15000 miles on there car a week. Yep must be nice to be Dara's slave.


I dont know about slave nobody has to drive
I do it because I like the job and been averaging
$35-40 an hour for those 80 hours. I'll ride this gravy train till they kick me off..


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Good luck


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

actsholy said:


> You have a electric car ? I do. Your a suck up for Uber because you might do that on a Saturday but not everyday if you claim that your a liar. And you work eighty hours so you don't sleep what a troll.


They do it every day. Its more than just a clever name. Also its easy to imagine those hours if its something you enjoy/love doing. Its not even work then, its getting paid to have a good time. I have video game and microsoft programmer friends who love coding. They will code 24/7 if possible. Not cause they have to but because its what they like to do.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> like a fart in the wind.


Or in your car.....while driving a paxhole!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/09/05/unemployment-benefits-economy/
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare to be inundated by ant competition.


Average working Uber/Lyft Driver/Doordash/Grubhub Driver's income after expenses while millions of ants were on Enhanced Unemployment: $6/hr. Average working ant's earnings after expenses after the end of enhanced unemployment -$2/hr.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

actsholy said:


> You have a electric car ? I do. Your a suck up for Uber because you might do that on a Saturday but not everyday if you claim that your a liar. And you work eighty hours so you don't sleep what a troll.


No gas powered car 33mpg
I get all the sleep I need







If you cant make that much $$
Maybe you just suck at ubering
Nice mustache btw 🤣


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> No gas powered car 33mpg
> I get all the sleep I need
> View attachment 614827
> If you cant make that much $$
> ...


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

New2This said:


> Would you hire you? 🤷‍♂️


*I wouldn't hire me to vacuum out my own pool.* 🤣

During my last job interview I was at the interviewer said, “In this job we need someone who is responsible.”

I replied, “I’m the guy you want. In my last job, every time anything went wrong, they said I was responsible.”

Oddly, he continued, "Can you can handle a variety of work?”

I said, “I should be able to. I’ve had ten different jobs in the last four months.”

He asked, “Why did you leave your last job?”

“It was something my boss said.”

“What did he say?”

“You’re fired.”

“How long were you in your last position?”

I replied, “I’d say my biggest weakness is my listening skills.”

So he looks at me funny and asks,“What’s your biggest weakness...???”

I said, “I don’t know when to quit.”

“You’re hired.”

“I quit.”

Rideshare looked pretty good at that point....


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> No gas powered car 33mpg
> I get all the sleep I need
> View attachment 614827
> If you cant make that much $$
> ...





25rides7daysaweek said:


> No gas powered car 33mpg
> I get all the sleep I need
> View attachment 614827
> If you cant make that much $$
> ...


I make more than that, just not for Uber.


----------

